# May Meeting



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

In Matt's absence, I felt I should go ahead and get a thread started for hashing out the May meeting details. From what I can see there hasn't been a location or date set, so let's start from there. We'll stick with the end of the month, which gives us Saturday the 26th or Sunday the 27th. Any host volunteers? Topics/demos? Preferences on the meeting date?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Erik! 

We do need a host for the May meeting and I would like to propose we hold it on Saturday, May 26th at 2pm. I know this is a holiday weekend so if enough people would prefer the previous Saturday (the 19th) speak up 

I may be able to host the weekend of the 26th but I can't commit to anything quite yet. I have a lot of stuff going on at the house right now so it may not be possible. I will update everyone as to my "hosting" abilities as soon as I can.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I cannot host May's meeting due to repainting my house, but should be a candidate for June or July. I vote for the 19th.


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Saturdays are the best day for me since Sunday is open house day. 

For the meeting topic, how about something on the EI method or other fertilizing techniques? I don't know if this is basic stuff to the rest of you but I'm still working on it. 

If anyone does the outdoor tubbin' stuff that could be an otpion too. Its interesting in the sense of how little maintenance advocates proclaim. I've never tried it myself. Ponds would be along the same line, maybe not as the focus of the meeting but as an aside. 

Years ago I read an article in Aquarium Fish magazine about using 2.5 gallon tanks as portable mini-show tanks for plants and fish. They used low light plants like java fern and anubias with white cloud mountian minnows. Maybe an aquascaping contenst is in order with these small tanks if at all possible. I don't know how, but the author of the article claims they are portable and that she transported them to meetings. If they truely are portable, maybe we could bring them to the meeting for comparison. I can't think of a way to transport them without a mess besides putting them in a larger rubbermaid container. There would probably still be water lost in the rubbermaid container and the tanks would probably need a lid. If not portable, I guess photos would due. The reason I suggest the 2.5 gallon tanks is so everyone can afford one and have about the same stuff to work with to be fair. I guess 10s would work just as well if taking them to the meeting is ruled out. Plus the smaller tanks are more of a challenge. There could be other regulations for filters, lighting, etc. Maybe not this meeting, but in a few months to get the tanks growing. Just a crazy idea. 

Maybe a few smaller topics could be gone over too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very good suggestions Jonathan! 

Maybe the discussion topic at the June meeting, assuming Rob can host it, can be tubbin or outdoor ponds. Rob has a small pond at the front of his house so maybe he can tackle that topic 

As far as a topic for the May meeting, I can probably go over fertilizing again. Back when SWOAPE first started I handed out a couple of articles I typed up and can do the same again. 

We are still looking for a host for the May meeting. I have a lot going on this month but it is possible I can host. I will not know for sure until probably the week before the meeting. On the topic of the meeting, it is scheduled for the Saturday 26th (Memorial Day weekend) but Rob had mentioned holding it on Saturday the 19th instead. Does anyone else have a preference as to the day? Please let us know which day you prefer. I may not be able to host a meeting on the 19th (but may be able to host on the 26th) so keep that in mind


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If somebody wants to talk about EI, I'll do my best to talk about PPS-Pro...that's what I'm going to be using and I've been reading about it a lot. I also have a couple papers we could hand out - one is about different types of algae and EI dosing, the other is a comparison of the different trace/micro mixes.

I also like the nano scaping contest idea! That would be a lot of fun, though we'd have to discuss what materials to use, getting enough plants, etc. Definitely something to look into.

Day wise, either works for me though on the 19th is the Doggie Dash downtown and I have no idea how long that lasts. My preference it to stick with the 26th.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in a fertilizer topic. I will be camping the weekend of the 26th, but I'm looking forward to trying to make it to a summer meeting. 

Is there any way we can have an outing and learn about native water-related plants? Whenever we go fishing it's always fun for me to try to ID the local fauna. This isnt really aquarium related, but maybe a fun "field trip". Just an idea.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Six said:


> Is there any way we can have an outing and learn about native water-related plants? Whenever we go fishing it's always fun for me to try to ID the local fauna. This isnt really aquarium related, but maybe a fun "field trip". Just an idea.


This is something I brought up at the January or February meeting, and it's very much aquarium related as many of the plants we use in the hobby can be found around here..."here" being North America. I'm not sure what waterways would be best to search for such plants but that could be part of a mini-presentation at a meeting prior to the outing. Would you like to work with me on the research of finding the areas we should be visiting?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It seems both Rob and Liz have things planned for the holiday weekend. Since they were the only one's with a preference let's go ahead and make the meeting this Saturday, the 19th, at my house in Centerville at 2pm 

I sent an e-mail to everyone but if anyone needs directions please PM me or send an e-mail. It may take me a day or two to get back to you but I will get back to you


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Since they were the only one's with a preference


Really?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The if you take officers out, it's only one vote for the 19th and one for either date. With officers, it sounds like it's 2-1 for the 19th and two for either date. Anyone can play. My feelings would not be hurt!  Sometimes you just can't make it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It's going to be tight on timing for me but I should be able to make it. Hopefully the event doesn't run later than 12:30. That should give me plenty of time to get up there.

Matt - how long of a presentation do you want to do about ferts? Is this going to be more of an informal, roundtable discussion or a lecture?

What kind of attendance are we looking at? Will Renee be present?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Really?


Sorry E I must have missed your response...never enough time anymore 

The EI presentation will be an informal thing. I have permission from Tom to print an article of his and hand it out to club members. I also have one that is a bit more simplified I can handout to everyone.

I'm not sure if Renee will be here or not, hopefully she will respond to this thread and let us know. It would be nice to have a secretary at this meeting


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I won't be able to make it this time, I allready had plans with my future father in law to finish work on his outdoor pond. I really hope I can make it next month.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I also can not make the meeting i have to be at work at 3:30 on saturday, then i am leaving for a cruise sunday morning.


----------

